# Looking for information....



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

INFORMATION GATHERING..............
Have any of you received a direct request to have applications downloaded to your cell phones for tracking purposes???
"To insure you're at the right property at the right date and time".....


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fas made it mandatory for CA a few years ago to recieve more work, I just started using the new AMS app, and its not too bad. Cuts my job in half But you can turn your location on or off.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> Fas made it mandatory for CA a few years ago to recieve more work, I just started using the new AMS app, and its not too bad. Cuts my job in half But you can turn your location on or off.


What ams app?


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

It's coming soon for SG Pres and REO vendors, inspectors are already using it.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

As a sub contractor i would not care what purpose it served. I nor my people are not direct employees. If they want to track someone they can get a dog


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Tell em you don't have a dumb axx phone. No apps.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tell them all you have are Jitterbugs.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

the app is great no sorting and as Blondie said it is just a review of the jobs pix and an invoice uplosaded and you are DONE. Used to take 2 hours to size label and E mail photos back in the day. Most of you all don't have a clue, not diss'n yall but technology in this realm has made this industry nice !


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The NPPG elected elected their Board of directors today and has issued a position papers on this subject....:innocent::innocent:
They will also be addressing members of congress and the US Senate with the papers....:whistling2::whistling2:
In addition I have posted on the daily update thread their first official press release.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> the app is great no sorting and as Blondie said it is just a review of the jobs pix and an invoice uplosaded and you are DONE. Used to take 2 hours to size label and E mail photos back in the day. Most of you all don't have a clue, not diss'n yall but technology in this realm has made this industry nice !


Prove to me that this app is not collecting copies of my emails, text messages, my phone book or any other personal information and then maybe I will give it a few seconds consideration. 

It is none of there business when I leave my house, when and where I take lunch or anything else I do or when I do it for that matter. 

I am not an employee.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> the app is great no sorting and as Blondie said it is just a review of the jobs pix and an invoice uplosaded and you are DONE. Used to take 2 hours to size label and E mail photos back in the day. Most of you all don't have a clue, not diss'n yall but technology in this realm has made this industry nice !


And when they pull the timestamps from the photos and find you only spent 15 minutes mowing, down go the rates some more..........


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

If it's anything like the Pruvian system FAS has I'm all in. The difference between SG's canned answers to any situation uploader that takes longer than the job to upload... or taking the before and after pics in each catigory in the field and uploading them with the push of a button, then marking it complete and invoicing when you get home in 5 mins...I don't mind that they can verify i'm on the correct site. If they find I'm only there for 10 mins and am charging them $50.00 then that's how I make my $...Cut my $ and I'll find something else to do.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Imho, it's all about control.......


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

When you have time signature on your photos you have effectively punched a time clock. 
If I want to punch a time clock I will give up the business license, drop all my insurance policies, sell all my $20k worth of equipment and go submit 20 job applications a week until someone gives me a time card to punch...
Which actually may not be a bad idea since I would have to be paid at least minimum wage....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> When you have time signature on your photos you have effectively punched a time clock.
> If I want to punch a time clock I will give up the business license, drop all my insurance policies, sell all my $20k worth of equipment and go submit 20 job applications a week until someone gives me a time card to punch...
> Which actually may not be a bad idea since I would have to be paid at least minimum wage....


I agree. But I'm also always finding ways to be more efficient.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And when they pull the timestamps from the photos and find you only spent 15 minutes mowing, down go the rates some more..........


 
NO 

NEVER 

have not had a "yard took too short" of time denial. This is where you have to be smarter than the national and we ALL know thats not too hard !!

I use this process:

1) arrive take before photos 
2) do work completely edged blown etc
3) take photo of mower WITH BAG ATTACHED 
4) take afters and you are done

this will take more than 15 minutes as long as their requirements are met tehn who cares how long it takes ??


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I really don't see the big deal with any of this. If you take a photo with a digital camera and its a jpeg file it already has a time stamp on it with date and time. I learn this from a wqc preson at sg, they a file on their system that double check all photos to make sure you not using photos twice. If you get caught you get a couple slaps on the butt.

That same q c person told me they will not tell you that they caught you and sometimes they save that little dirty secret and throw a chargeback at you and it makes you look bad becausyou are oon the cheater list


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

haven't heard about the phone app yet. but all my employess have is "dumb phones". they provide their own phones. I just require they have a phone. Not what type. 

This seems like an invasion of privacy to me, or a request an employer would make of an employee. When I do things is up to me. I got no problem with deadlines, how I meet that deadline is up to me.

I'm not going to provide all my employees with smart phones, nor am I going to tell them they have to have one. I just need communication with the crew. I find they treat their belongings alot better than they treat my stuff (tools, vehicles and equipment). I'm not going to provide them with $200 phones to be lost or run over with the lawnmower. I'd be firing employees every other week.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I purposely left my camera phone off by year and month.


So if its Jan 2012 the camera probably said some thing like July of 09.


The time in between photos can't be helped unless you manually F with the time.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So when I run all the pictures through Pixresizer and have the EXIF data removed, the original file time stamp is still left behind? I thought it removed everthing.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So when I run all the pictures through Pixresizer and have the EXIF data removed, the original file time stamp is still left behind? I thought it removed everthing.



I'm about 90 percent sure you can't remove the orginal time stamps that sg checks. The qc guy told me they bust people daily messing with it


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So when I run all the pictures through Pixresizer and have the EXIF data removed, the original file time stamp is still left behind? I thought it removed everthing.





I believe removing the EXIF data does remove that info. 
Unless there is even more info embedded in the pics.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope. There are several ways to remove or alter the data on photos. A simple one is for example, you take a photo of your loaded trailer and you crop out the rear of the subs truck to remove his license plate from the photo. If you save as a new pic, your data starts then. Don't let the SG guy blow your dress too high; he would tell you they have their own drones if he thought he was keeping you honest and would make you work faster.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Clean up man. You should PM me. I have been working in developement of some of this tech with a company. I can't get into it, but it isn't a "heat map" in the sense we have thught of it in the past. There are several versions (REOmobile, Pruvan), and the geotagg your photos based on triangulation. They do not however create a live link like something FedEx would use. 

Another interesting point is that this somethign very similar is used in government agencies and insurance claims. Their system even takes it a step further. i am not sure the Gov will be very sympathetic, since it doesn't have an actual tracking mechanism (that we know of).


----------

